# Mulies



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Anybody stick any mulies this year? I love hunting those guys myself but was unable this year. Any photos?


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Nobody in ND got a mulie this year?


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Okay I didn't put an arrow in him but here is my ND Muley?


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

That is an awesome buck. Congrats!


----------

